# Alternatives to para moth



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I have always used para moth when storing my unused combs - does anyone have any alternative methods for keeping the wax worms out of unused comb?


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Look into using Bt (bacillus thuringiensis). I get mine from Sundance over at Beesource:

Scroll down to Post #193 for latest pricing:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?225796-Agree-WG-Bt-Aizawai-Powder/page10


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

wow

Id never heard of bt for wax worms - thanks!

do you have the man who sells this curent e mail address?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

His email is

[email protected]


----------

